# Jib rückwärtsfahren ohne mitzutreten?



## Vatte (26. Juli 2003)

Hallo ihr Bmxer,

ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal diese Freilauftechnik erklären könntet.

Danke
Vatte


----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. Juli 2003)

Ein Freecoaster verfügt im inneren des Nabenkörpers über eine Schnecke.
Diese kann man mit leichtem Rückziehen der Kurbel,so etwa ne achtel Umdrehung entlasten, dadurch dreht die Schnecke frei und das Freilauf(steck)ritzel arbeitet nun unabhängig vom Nabenkörper,steht also still während das Rad dreht. Gibt man Druck auf die Kurbel,rastet die Schnecke wieder ein und der Coaster arbeitet wie eine normale Freilaufnabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vatte (27. Juli 2003)

Danke,

und wo kriegt man sowas zu kaufen?


Gruß
Vatte


----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. Juli 2003)

auf www.parano-garage.de oder www.flatlandfuel.com


----------



## Vatte (27. Juli 2003)

Ja alles schön und gut,

kannst du mair einen empfehlen und kann man sowas in einen Mtb Rahmen bauen?


----------



## Vatte (27. Juli 2003)

Gibts da ne Möglichkeit eine Cassette zu benutzen sprich mit Schaltwerk, oder muss man dann Singlespeed fahren?


----------



## NRH (27. Juli 2003)

1, BMX Naben haben 110mm einbaubreite, und MTB's 135mm. Das heißt das Du die Nabe aufspacern musst, wobei Dir dann die richtige Kettenlinie nicht garntiert werden kann.
2, Freecoaster naben sind für Flatland gedacht, und nicht für Street. Deshalb sind sie auch nicht das was man stabil nennt.
3, erleichtern sie das Fakie fahren kaum... sie machen es sogar etwas gefährlicher, da bei einer falschen bewegung die Nabe wieder einrasten kann. 
4, nartürlich gibt es keine Freecoser für Schaltwerke.

Fazit:
Übe lieber Fakie fahren bevor Du Dir irgendeinen unnötigen misst kaufst, der Dir kein stcük weiter hilft (fakies sind eine sache der Balance)


----------



## Vatte (27. Juli 2003)

Danke, aber wer sagt denn, das ich erst noch lernen muss Fakie zu fahren. Ich kann das auch so!
Ich wollt nur etwas spezielles aufbauen.


Gruß
Vatte


----------



## NRH (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vatte _
> *Danke, aber wer sagt denn, das ich erst noch lernen muss Fakie zu fahren. Ich kann das auch so!
> Ich wollt nur etwas spezielles aufbauen.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du's schon kannst ist es ja Prima 
Wie schon gesagt: Freecoaster sind für Flatland und nicht für street. Auch wenn die Leute aus JIB welche fahren (des heißt ja noch lange nicht das die auch gut sind)


----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. Juli 2003)

Dave Freimuth,John Englebert,Rick Moliterno,Krt Schmidt,Sean McKinney...
Das sind genug Street und Rampripper mit Coaster, man muss ja nich zwingend n Taska einsetzen, n Odyssey Coaster hält Street sehr gut stand.

Wenn du Fakie fahren kannst dann vergiss den Coaster,wenn du kein Flatland fährst- denn wie NRH schon richtig sagt ist er dafür konzipiert,da Flatlander viele Spinning und Rolling Tricks auf dem Backwheel machen und eine rotierende Kurbel oft im Weg ist.
 Das Aufspacern des Coasters fuer MTB Hinterbau is auch fürn Arsch, wahrscheinlich funktioniert er dann durch die verzogene Kettenlinie nicht mal mehr vernünftig.


----------



## Knibbel (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Dave Freimuth,John Englebert,Rick Moliterno,Krt Schmidt,Sean McKinney...
> Das sind genug Street und Rampripper mit Coaster, man muss ja nich zwingend n Taska einsetzen, n Odyssey Coaster hält Street sehr gut stand.
> 
> ...




Und de Mike Emde fährt auch so en ding also muss dat ja schon wat aushalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Knibbel _
> *
> 
> 
> Und de Mike Emde fährt auch so en ding also muss dat ja schon wat aushalten *



die frage ist eher wie viele von den dingern dan was aushalten müssen...

wenn man gesponsort wird brauch man glaub ich nimmer so arg auf die haltbarkeit zu achten!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chickenway-user _
> *
> 
> die frage ist eher wie viele von den dingern dan was aushalten müssen...
> ...



NIEMAND fährt Produkte mit denen er sich nicht identifizieren kann respektive die alle 3 Tage zerpulvern ! Denn Einbauen muss man den ganzen Scheiss trotzdem immer noch selber,und wenn dir n Freecoaster beim Reintreten fürn Gap atomisiert und dich auf den Lenker schmeisst fährst du ihn nie wieder...also die Leute vertrauen ihren Parts (sie MÜSSEN es können) und man kann davon ausgehen das sie eine ausreichende Haltbarkeit haben !


----------



## chickenway-user (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> NIEMAND fährt Produkte mit denen er sich nicht identifizieren kann respektive die alle 3 Tage zerpulvern ! Denn Einbauen muss man den ganzen Scheiss trotzdem immer noch selber,und wenn dir n Freecoaster beim Reintreten fürn Gap atomisiert und dich auf den Lenker schmeisst fährst du ihn nie wieder...also die Leute vertrauen ihren Parts (sie MÜSSEN es können) und man kann davon ausgehen das sie eine ausreichende Haltbarkeit haben ! *



aber die pros können es sich leisten andauernd auszutauschen, dauerhaltbarkeit ist da net so wichtig...


----------



## AerO (14. August 2003)

hi

In JIB fährt doch Von Williams mit ner Chris King nabe, die wie ein free coaster funktioniert. aber da ich denke, dass die Chris King naben von hause aus keine coaster sind, muss er da ein bisschen rumgetüftelt haben. versuch doch mal ne anleitung für so einen umbau zu finden, und probiers halt erstmal an irgendeinem billigschrott aus, bevor du es mit deiner eigendlichen nabe durchführst.
Bis denn


----------



## Rallesasse (28. August 2003)

Was ist denn diese Jib Video wo ihr von sprecht. Kenne Kranked 1-5 und New World Disorder 1-3 aber Jib?
Ist das BMX´?
Wie lautet der vollständige NAme?
Ralf


----------



## evil_rider (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rallesasse _
> *
> Wie lautet der vollständige NAme?
> *




JIB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elwood 1# (1. September 2003)

What do you call a style of mountain biking that has nothing to do with mountains?

Call it JIBBING !


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (6. September 2003)

hab gelesen, dass diese free-coaster nur modifizierte rücktrit-brems naben sind, also einfach die bremsbacken raus und beim zurücktreten is nix mehr im weg. kann das jemand bestätigen und vielleicht anner zeichnung erklären? 

das wär nämlich um einiges sinnvoller, als so n freecoaster bei dem man erst die kurbel in bestimmte stellungen bringen muss um fakie zu fahren, außerdem geh ich davon aus, dass so ne rücktrit-nabe einiges mehr aushält...


----------



## Blondfeld (12. Oktober 2003)

die Idee ist auch nicht schlecht....

muss mal schaun ob ich noch eine auftreiben und umspeichen kann...


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Blondfeld _
> *die Idee ist auch nicht schlecht....
> 
> muss mal schaun ob ich noch eine auftreiben und umspeichen kann... *



das wär cool, dann hol ich mir nämlich au eine vom sperrmüll


----------



## [YoSHi] (12. Oktober 2003)

haben hollandräder bmx einbaubreite? =)


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [YoSHi] _
> *haben hollandräder bmx einbaubreite? =) *



falls das funktioniert kannst dir ja ne rücktrit-bmx-nabe holen und die umbaun


----------



## [YoSHi] (13. Oktober 2003)

mh frag mich nur warum das nicht jeder macht! müsste doch bekannt sein?


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [YoSHi] _
> *mh frag mich nur warum das nicht jeder macht! müsste doch bekannt sein? *



keine ahnung, hab das in nem wohl älteren bmx-buch gelesen


----------



## ChristophK (14. Oktober 2003)

Der Bremsmantel hat mit den Sperrklinken für den Antrieb nix zu tun


----------



## Quant (16. Oktober 2003)

Also mit meiner Holland Gurke kann man auch ohne treten rückwärts fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Quant _
> *Also mit meiner Holland Gurke kann man auch ohne treten rückwärts fahren. *



zu viele treppen gesprungen?


----------



## Apfelmus (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marius _
> *
> 
> zu viele treppen gesprungen?  *



du depp 

ein hollandrad mit rücktrittbremse hat eine coaster nabe , bedeutet kann mit dem rad ne quarter oder bank hoch fahren und fakie runnerrollen ohne rückwärts zu pedalieren!!  hatten in den 80igern auch viele bmx rädchen, damit gingen dann tolle sachen wie abubac cancan!!

freecoster im prinzip dasselbe nur das man noch freilauf hat, was die hollandräder mit der coaster nabe nicht haben!!
  Küppers Kölsch


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Apfelmus _
> *
> 
> du depp
> ...



öhm ja, dass ne ne rücktrittnabe n coster is, is klar, aber ich dachte der bremst beim rückwärtsfahren...


----------



## Apfelmus (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marius _
> *
> 
> öhm ja, dass ne ne rücktrittnabe n coster is, is klar, aber ich dachte der bremst beim rückwärtsfahren... *



is klar atze aber nur beim zurücktreten, wenn de hoch fährst und nix machst rollste zurück solange du willst!!
 mach noch ne küppers auf!!
schabau team


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Apfelmus _
> *
> 
> is klar atze aber nur beim zurücktreten, wenn de hoch fährst und nix machst rollste zurück solange du willst!!
> ...



ich heiß Marius


----------



## Quant (28. Oktober 2003)

> zu viele treppen gesprungen?



Das auch, das Rad hat schon die dritte Gabel, das 2te Paar Laufräder, das vierte Innenlager (eindeutig NICHT Bunny Hop tauglich  ) und die Kurbeln wurden auch schon mal erneuert


----------



## Wischmop (4. November 2003)

Hier gukct euch das mal und :








Hoffe das hilft bischen weiter 


MfG Wischmop


----------



## ChristophK (7. November 2003)

Also versteh ich das jetz richtig?
Die CK-Nabe is keine Freecoaster, sondern man schaltet vom Ritzel auf den Spacer um Fakie zu fahren ohne mitzutreten???


----------



## [YoSHi] (7. November 2003)

völliger schwachsinn, da hier sowieso keiner mit schaltung fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (8. November 2003)

Es gibt ne Freecoasternabe für Schaltung: Shimano machts möglich. Weiß aber net wie die heißt auf jeden Fall net Xt, Xtr, Lx, Deore. Gibts aber nur in klein Auflage. 

Chris


----------



## Super Momo (23. August 2005)

also ich habe das ma ausprobiert wie es auf der seite:http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=131026 steht und kann es nur weiter empfehlen an die leute die noch ein schaltwerk haben. ist zwar eine kleine umgewöhnungszeit mit dem schalten vorm 180° aber passt schon.


----------



## alöx (23. August 2005)

Ist grad wirklich im Trend Threads auszugraben..... lol

ich such mir jetzt auch einen....


----------



## Flatpro (23. August 2005)

Super Momo schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe das ma ausprobiert wie es auf der seite:http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=131026 steht und kann es nur weiter empfehlen an die leute die noch ein schaltwerk haben. ist zwar eine kleine umgewöhnungszeit mit dem schalten vorm 180° aber passt schon.


hey cheff, deer fred is bald 2 jahre alt


----------

